# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سُؤالٌ حَولَ كَيْفِيَّةِ الغُسْلِ

## أشجعي

بارك الله لنا بالأخوة طلاب العلم ورفع لهم قدرهم
سؤالي حول الغسل المسنون وليس المجزئ

فبعد الوضوء وحثي الماء على الرأس ثلاثاً وتقديم الشق الأيمن على الأيسر في الغسل
السؤال هو هنا : حول كيفية تقديم الشق الأيمن.

هل نغسل اليد اليمنى مثلاً ثم نغسل اليسرى , ثم الشق الأيمن للبطن والظهر,, فالشق الأيسر وهكذا. 
أم نفيض الماء على جميع أعضاء الشق الأيمن وننتهي منها ثم نفيض الماء ونعممه على جميع أعضاء الشق الأيسر ونغسل الأقدام ثم ننتهي ؟؟

وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

إليك أخي بيان للغسل بفروضه وسننه على النحو التالي :
فروضه:
*1- النية*: لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إنما الأعمال بالنيات" فعلى من وجب عليه الغسل أن ينوي، الغسل من الجنابة، أو فرض الغسل، أو استباحة ما لا يستباح إلا بالغسل، كالصلاة وغيرها.
فإذا نوى هذا، فقد رُفِعَ حدثه الأكبر، وحدثه الأصغر من باب أولى، فمن اغتسل بالنية السابقة فله أن يفعل كل ما يحتاج إلى رفع حدثه من صلاة وقراءة قرآن دون إعادة الوضوء بعد غسله.
واعلم أنه لو نوى غسل الجمعة مثلاً وهو جنب لم ترتفع جنابته، لأن غسل الجمعة سنة، وغسل الجنابة واجب فلا يصح الواجب بنية الفرض.
والحائض يجب أن تنوي رفع حدث الحيض ولا تنوي غيره والنفساء مثلها. ونؤكد أن النية محلها القلب ولا يُتلفظ بها.
2*- إزالة النجاسة.*
ليست من فروض الغسل بل هي من شروطه، فيجب إزالة النجاسة العينية (التي لها جرم) عن البدن أولاً. ف
إن اغتسل وهي على بدنه، طهر بدنه من النجاسة، وارتفع حدثه. 

وسواء كانت إزالة النجاسة شرط أم واجب، فلابد من إزالتها حتى يصح الغسل.
*3- إيصال الماء إلى جميع الشعر والبشرة.*
بمعنى أنه يجب إيصال الماء إلى كل جزء من أجزاء الجسم، وأن يعم جميع الشعر سواء كان كثيفاً، أو خفيفاً، شعر الرأس أو اللحية أو البدن.
وهذا لصحة الأحاديث الدالة على أن النبي كان يفيض الماء على سائر جسده، ويغرف غرفة يخلل بها أصول شعره من رأسه ولحيته.
  فعن جبير بن مطعم قال: تذاكرنا غسل الجنابة عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمفقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*: "أما أنا فآخذ ملء كفي ثلاثا فأصب على رأسي ثم أفيضه بعد على سائر جسدي"* رواه أحمد بسند صحيح.

أما القول بأن المضمة والاستنشاق واجبان فهذا غير صحيح لحديث جبير بن مطعم السابق فليس فيه ذكر للمضمضة أو الاستنشاق وكذلك أحاديث أخرى غيره.
*إذا كان للمرأة ضفيرة فهل يجب عليها نقضها(حلها)؟*
يجب حل الضفائر إذا كانت مشدودة بحيث لا يصل الماء إلى جميع الشعر، لأن إيصال الماء واجب إلى جميع الشعر، فإن كان يمكن وصول الماء إليه بدون حل، وضعت المرأة عليه ثلاث حثيات من ماء: لقول النبي لعائشة: *"وكانت حائضا انقضي شعرك واغتسلي"* رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني.
أما إذا وصل الماء بلا حل للشعر كفى ثلاث حثيات، لحديث أم سلمة قالت: قلت يا رسول الله إني امرأة أشد ضفر رأسي أفأنقضه لغسل الجنابة؟ فقال*: لا، إنما يكفيك أن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليك الماء فتطهرين"* رواه مسلم وفي رواية لمسلم: *أفأنقضه للحيضة والجنابة.*
*وإليك صفة الغسل كاملة :
*
*وصفة غسل النبي كما جاءت في أحاديثه الصحيحة على النحو التالي:*
- يبدأ بالتسمية فهي مستحبة كما في الوضوء، فليقل بسم الله.
- ثم يغسل يديه. لوصف عائشة لغسل النبي فقالت: "كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة بدأ فغسل يديه قبل أن يدخل يده في الإناء"
- ثم يغسل فرجه بشماله ، ثم يضرب الأرض بشماله ليزيل الرائحة التي قد تعلق بها، أما الآن فله أن يستخدم الصابون بعد غسله لفرجه مثلاً.
- ثم يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة، وله أن يغسل رجليه مع هذا الوضوء، أو يتركهما حتى ينتهي من غسله، والأولى غسلهما مع الوضوء.
فعن عائشة أن رسول الله "كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة بدأ فغسل يديه قبل أن يدخل يده في الإناء ثم توضأ وضوئه للصلاة" رواه مسلم. 
- ثم يغسل رأسه جيداً، ويدخل أصابعه في أصول شعره. 

-وغسل الشق الأيمن أولاً ثم الأيسر لحديث عائشة عند مسلم" بدأ بشق رأسه الأيمن ثم الأيسر، ثم أخذ بكفيه فقال بهما على رأسه"
- ثم يغسل الشق الأيمن ثم الأيسر، ويستحب أن يبدأ من أعلى لأسفل ، لن الماء يهبط من اعلى لأسفل ، وغن عكس فلا بأس.
- ويمرر يده على جسده أثناء غسله؛ لأنه أمعن في النظافة. لحديث أبي ذر الصحيح:"إذا وجدت الماء فأمسه جلدك" 
-ويستحب تكرار الغسل ثلاثاً.
- وتستحب المولاة في الغسل كالوضوء، فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوالي في غسله.
- يغسل قدميه إن كان قد تركهما لآخر الوضوء.
- ويستحب أن يترك التنشيف، فإن نشف فلا شيء عليه، وله أن ينفض الماء. لحديث ميمونة أن النبي أتي بمنديل فلم يمسه، وجعل يقول بالماء هكذا يعني ينفضه. رواه مسلم. ورواية أخرى لمسلم قالت: ثم "أتيته بمنديل فرده"
- يستحب المضمضة والاستنشاق زيادة على المضمضة والاستنشاق اللتين هما للوضوء، خروجاً من خلاف من أوجبهما.
- ويستحب أن يقتصد في استخدام الماء عند غسله. عن جابر مرفوعا :"يجزيء من الوضوء المد ومن الجنابة صاع"  البيهقي بسند صحيح
ولقد روت عائشة وميمونة رضي الله عنهما صفة غسله وقد جاءت أحاديثهما في الصحيحين وغيرهما، فعن ميمونة قالت: " أدنيت لرسول الله r  غسله من الجنابة، فغسل كفيه مرتين أو ثلاثاً، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء، ثم أفرغ به على فرجه وغسله بشماله، ثم ضرب بشماله الأرض فدلكها دلكاً شديداً، ثم توضأ وضوءه للصلاة، ثم أفرغ على رأسه ثلاث حفنات ملء كفه، ثم غسل سائر جسده، ثم تمحى عن مقامه ذلك فغسل رجليه، ثم أتيته بمنديل فرده" مسلم
ورواية عائشة تقول: "كان رسول اللهr  إذا اغتسل من الجنابة يبدأ فيغسل يديه ثم يفرغ بيمينه على شماله فيغسل فرجه، ثم يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ثم يأخذ الماء فيدخل أصابعه في أصول الشعر حتى إذا رأى أن قد استبرأ حفن على رأسه ثلاث حفنات، ثم أفاض على سائر جسده ثم غسل رجليه" مسلم.
- واعلم أن التثليث في الغسل مستحب، وإن ثبت في الرأس فقط. 

فقال النووي في شرح مسلم: وفيه استحباب إفاضة الماء على الرأس ثلاثاً، وهو متفق عليه وألحق به أصحابنا سائر الجسد قياساً، على الرأس والوضوء، وهو أولى بالثلاث من الوضوء، فالوضوء مبني على التخفيف، ويتكرر، فإذا استحب فيه الثلاث ففي الغسل أولى.
- أما استحباب التيامن فلحديث مسلم :"كان رسول الله  r يحب التيامن في طهوره إذا تطهر وفي ترجله إذا ترجل، وفي انتعاله إذا انتعل"
- يستحب للحائض في غسلها أن تتبع أثر الدم بقطعة من قطن عليها مسك، أو أي طيب لتزيل الرائحة الكريهة، لحديث عائشة:" أن امرأة جاءت إلى رسول الله  rتسأله عن الغسل من الحيض فقال:" خذي فِرْصة من مسك فتطهري بها" فقالت: كيف أتطهر بها؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم سبحان الله تطهري بها، قالت عائشة: قلت: تتبعي بها أثر الدم" متفق عليه.
والفرصة: أي قطعة.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المشاركة النافعة
كتب الله لك أجرك
ولكن جواب سؤالي ليس فيها



> ثم يغسل الشق الأيمن ثم الأيسر، ويستحب أن يبدأ من أعلى لأسفل ، لن الماء يهبط من اعلى لأسفل ، وغن عكس فلا بأس.


والسؤال:



> هل نغسل اليد اليمنى مثلاً ثم نغسل اليسرى , ثم الشق الأيمن للبطن والظهر,, فالشق الأيسر وهكذا. 
> أم نفيض الماء على جميع أعضاء الشق الأيمن وننتهي منها ثم نفيض الماء ونعممه على جميع أعضاء الشق الأيسر ونغسل الأقدام ثم ننتهي ؟؟


وبارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد :
المقصود من أن تبدأ بالشق الأيمن من أعلاه ، أي اعلى الكتف نزولا إلى أسفلا القدم ، مارا باليد اليمن والجنب الأيمن ، والرجل اليمنى ، فإذا انتهيت من الشق الأيمن من البدن ، انتقلت إلى الشق الأيسر تبدأ من أعلى الكتف نزولا إلى أسفل القدم ، مرورا باليد اليسرى ، ثم الجنب الأيسر ، ثم الرجل اليسرى.
وبارك الله فيك ، وأرشدنا وإياك إلى الخير

----------


## أم هانئ

لو أقررنا بأن غسل الميت كغسل الحي وهذا ما أعتقده

فهاكم حديث يفصل في المسألة المطروحة :

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهن في غسل ابنته : ابدأن بميامنها ومواضع الوضوء منها . 
الراوي: أم عطية نسيبة الأنصارية المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 167
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

وكذا ينتهى من الأعالي ثم الأسافل .

هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
﻿

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ ﷺ يُعْجِبُهُ التَّيَمُّنُ، فِي تَنَعُّلِهِ، وَتَرَجُّلِهِ، وَطُهُورِهِ، وَفِي شَأْنِهِ كُلِّهِ([1]).
وَعَنْ أُمِّ عَطِيَّةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ﷺ لَهُنَّ فِي غَسْلِ ابْنَتِهِ: «*ابْدَأْنَ بِمَيَامِنِهَا وَمَوَاضِعِ الوُضُوءِ مِنْهَا*»([2]).
وَعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: كُنَّا إِذَا أَصَابَتْ إِحْدَانَا جَنَابَةٌ، أَخَذَتْ بِيَدَيْهَا ثَلاثًا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهَا، ثُمَّ تَأْخُذُ بِيَدِهَا عَلَى شِقِّهَا الأَيْمَنِ، وَبِيَدِهَا الأُخْرَى عَلَى شِقِّهَا الأَيْسَرِ([3]).

[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (168)، ومسلم (268).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (167)، ومسلم (939).

[3])) أخرجه البخاري (277).

----------

